
I’d Rather Watch Instagram Than A Movie - srikar
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/23/the-attention-wars/
======
moocow01
Maybe I'm just a stick in the mud but I'm not particularly inspired to follow
the current direction and trends of consumer entertainment myself. Before I
lean into my rant I'll say social networks serve a purpose - I do use them.

But in terms of entertainment, I really don't think social networks such as
FB, Twitter, Pinterest or Instagram are really all that redeeming,
entertaining or engaging on any personal level. What do I get out of them? -
small hits of dopamine that don't impact me on anything more than an
artificial level. So after 2 hours on Facebook, what have I come away with -
honestly usually nothing.

I'm not going to argue that all movies are better - Hollywood can put out some
real bullcrap at times but I think there is a much greater opportunity with
movies as a medium to create an engaging story that can educate, move and
inspire. A social network feed has never made me laugh to the point of tears,
cry to the point of tears or made me think about things completely
differently.

What makes me sad is that I've realized the general US audience is not so much
like me - people will trend towards cheap things that require short attention
spans which I think will result in an overall lowering of the number of high
quality stories told through films and novels.

Sucks for me I suppose.

~~~
gizzlon
Agreed.. how is Instagram suppose to replace "The Lives of Others", "Lord of
the Rings" and "Star Wars"?

Movies (and books etc.) can tell so many different stories. Social networks
can, at best, tell the stories of people very much like yourself.

------
bambax
This is a horrible and depressing post for an old guy like me... but
fortunately the great video of Louis CK provides the necessary contrarian
view. (The presence of this video makes one wonder if it was all in fact
tongue-in-cheek?)

~~~
acqq
I had the same thoughts as you, "is it for real?" as I've read this part:

"nd, why even bother spending two hours of your time sitting and absorbing a
complex narrative that isn’t connected to you, when you can pop open your
iPhone and get a quick hit of rarefied entertainment from people you actually
know — who you can actually relate to as opposed to just project on."

"absorbing a complex narrative"? Of a Hollywood film? Yes, that's "demanding."

------
bnastic
This written by the same person who did the infamous piece on "dull companies"
recently? Why is she still allowed to write when, again, the ignorance
(arrogance?) prevails?

------
mhd
To think that just a few years ago, groans could be heard for miles if some
relative/friend invited you for a "fun evening" involving a slide projector…
Yes, sure, you can do it on your own time and skip the less interesting parts
(and, well, probably more cat pictures now), but it probably has even less of
a narrative. To me, this makes it even more passive, some kind of disjoint
idling stream-of-consciousness obsession with killing time…

------
inflatablenerd
I think what's going on here is how instagram and social media in general
appeals to a shorter span, in the same way that many people will happily knock
back four 45 minute Breaking Bad episodes, but the thought of sitting down and
getting emotionally attached to a whole new group of characters, for a whole
100 minutes?

It just seems like a huge investment of time.

------
simondlr
I watch movies much less these days due to this. I wonder whether this is good
or bad. These days I am way more conscious of my information diet. I don't
want to sit around waiting for my next piece of information dopamine.

